# What is this jumping...



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

at the hot ditch? I'm thinking some mullet , but I'm not sure. Sure ain't something that's bitin, cause there wasn't much of that out there today.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Look in the boating forum .. There are a few reports from there ..


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

big red jeep said:


> at the hot ditch? I'm thinking some mullet , but I'm not sure. Sure ain't something that's bitin, cause there wasn't much of that out there today.


yup, mullet


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Brj , yep there mullet and they were everywhere today. Far as fishing it was slower then yesterday but me and a buddy did well trolling with a total of 26 specks caught with 9 of them being between 17-22". I say slower because we fished from 7am- 3pm and had to work for them a lil more. Were you in a boat or on shore ? I saw one guy fishing from the bank over by the yacht club is why I ask. Also was a couple yakkers out there too , anyone from here ?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

justfishin said:


> Brj , yep there mullet and they were everywhere today. Far as fishing it was slower then yesterday but me and a buddy did well trolling with a total of 26 specks caught with 9 of them being between 17-22". I say slower because we fished from 7am- 3pm and had to work for them a lil more. Were you in a boat or on shore ? I saw one guy fishing from the bank over by the yacht club is why I ask. Also was a couple yakkers out there too , anyone from here ?



Yep, I was walking the shore at the Ches.Yachts before driving over to the other side and talking my way past some folks and walking the shore right beside the hot ditch itself. Glad you did o.k. cause I saw two guys anchored up in the ditch at the orange floats catch two fish and thats all I saw caught. I saw the yakkers too, yellow and olive colored.


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh okay that was me because I saw you at the mouth of the cove. We did alot better trolling but took a break and used shrimp for awhile in the ditch. We actually had alot of bites on the shrimp with alot of missed fish.We ended up catching 4 specks and a small striper there then we went back and trolled for another 45 minutes or so and picked up 4 more.Weds. morning I would get a fish every troll thru but it was a lil slower yesterday but they are in there.I talked to the yakkers when I was going up in the ditch and they both caught a small trout when I came by and I said how ya doin and they said better now they finally caught a fish.


----------

